
Increase in demand for postgraduate degree courses (2009) - pheme1
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2009/feb/17/rise-applications-postgraduate-degrees
======
aiscapehumanity
Wow that's old why is this being posted?

~~~
pheme1
A global recession is expected to happen this year due to coronavirus [1,2].
So it reminded me of this "trend" during the 2008 recession.

[1] [https://www.marketwatch.com/story/global-recession-is-
expect...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/global-recession-is-expected-
this-year-sp-global-2020-03-17)

[2] [https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/17/morgan-stanley-a-global-
rece...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/17/morgan-stanley-a-global-recession-
in-2020-is-now-the-base-case.html)

